# I’m getting a new baby !



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

But it’s not a dog... 2 are enough. 

I have been thinking about getting another pet for a while and I just wasn’t sure which one to choose to suit my needs and lifestyle. After much thought, I’ve decided on a Russian hamster. I needed a pet that wouldn’t need too much care, as my health doesn’t allow it, doesn’t make noise (I sleep during the day) and is fun to watch. Russian hamsters are smaller than Syrians and their maintenance is easier so I chose them. Also they are cuter, I find.

I have researched breeders and decided on someone who’s farther away, but very good and who does a lot of socialization. The mom is having the babies soon and they will be ready for their new homes between 3 and 4 weeks old (this sounds so young compared to a dog).

I had a weird request, I’m sure she never had one like so. I asked to pick by temperament, and not by sex or color. And she agreed (let’s hope she doesn’t change her mind). I have first pick and will go pick my baby as soon as she says they are ready. I will pick the one that seems to be the most comfortable with me. The babies will be handled from day 10, and then every day. By kids and adults. 

I’m taking great care in this venture because it is a 2-3 year commitment. Hamsters don’t live that long, but 3 years is long enough.

Through my research, I learned that there are rodent farms, the equivalent of puppy mills, who sell to pet store, and there are small scale, ethical breeders. There are also back yard breeders who breed anything to anything, just like with dogs. 

If there is interest on this post, I will post pictures of the little ones.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking forward to pictures. Enjoy your new pal.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Exciting! Looking forward to pictures. 

Hamsters aren’t common in Australia, we tend to have guinea pigs instead so I’m not familiar with the difference of a Russian hamster!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness this brings back memories of when I was about 10 years old and my younger brother and I would walk to the pet store (about 4 blocks from home) with all our money that we would save from turning in soda bottles at the grocery store (3cent refund per bottle) and buy a hamster for $1.00 ......(we had a hamster cage w/wheel given to us by a neighbor)...........we never had them very long as they always escaped in a few weeks. I do remember once we had two, who turned out to be a boy and a girl that had several babies and my dad had to build a small holding cage for the male because he ate some the babies...after that episode we were not allowed to have any more hamsters........ so we sold the hamsters to the pet shop for 30 cents each and then bought a tiny red slider turtle with our money plus our bottle money the next time! LOL! I look back now and laugh, but my Mom was a saint to clean the cages and then our turtle's plastic pond with the little plastic palm tree in it Remember those? hahaha!
Thank Goodness both my parents loved animals!
BTW..........you have to handle hamsters daily to keep them tame and their bites HURT! I've heard the Russians are more bitey too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh my goodness this brings back memories of when I was about 10 years old and my younger brother and I would walk to the pet store (about 4 blocks from home) with all our money that we would save from turning in soda bottles at the grocery store (3cent refund per bottle) and buy a hamster for $1.00 ......(we had a hamster cage w/wheel given to us by a neighbor)...........we never had them very long as they always escaped in a few weeks. I do remember once we had two, who turned out to be a boy and a girl that had several babies and my dad had to build a small holding cage for the male because he ate some the babies...after that episode we were not allowed to have any more hamsters........ so we sold the hamsters to the pet shop for 30 cents each and then bought a tiny red slider turtle with our money plus our bottle money the next time! LOL! I look back now and laugh, but my Mom was a saint to clean the cages and then our turtle's plastic pond with the little plastic palm tree in it Remember those? hahaha!
> Thank Goodness both my parents loved animals!
> BTW..........you have to handle hamsters daily to keep them tame and their bites HURT! I've heard the Russians are more bitey too.


What great memories ! Today hamsters are 20$-25$.

The robo’s and campbell’s are the ones who bite the most. I’m getting a Winter White hybrid (Campbell/Winter White, but many generations later, there are no more Campbells used, there haven’t been for a very long time, at least with good breeders). I think pet stores still do it, so maybe it explains the bitey ones. I used to have a dwarf hamster when I was young and he was bitey, which is why I want to choose based on temperament.

I wanted a purebred Winter White, but they are non-existent in many countries anymore, including Canada. There is a new breeder in Ohio, but she just started. And an established one in Ohio who says it’s very complicated to ship. So a hybrid it will have to be.

Maybe one day, if I really like having a hamster, I’ll pay 500$ to get a purebred Winter white...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They must be cute. If you're home and don't mind the extra work, why not? I wouldn't like "bitey." But maybe like it was said, if you handle them a lot they'll get more accustomed.

I use to have pet rats and I liked them because they weren't bitey and they were calm and slow moving...just hung out on my shoulder when we watched tv. Then I got my kids each one rat. 

And before that we had Guinea pigs...loads of them. That was back in NJ first when I was very young. My dad bred them...by accident. He got a "male" that had babies and on. It was quite the hobby. We had 22 of them at one time...loads of big cages and they got to out outside in big wire outdoor things so they could hang out in the grass during the day. They weren't bitey but they would sort of kick back with their feet sometimes and those nails! Yikes. Anyhow, have fun if you decide for sure to get this little creature. Sounds like you found a good place to get one.

There are all kinds of rodents that make good pets. They just don't make good wild visitors...at least rats and mice don't...never saw a wild hamster though. 

Well, show us pictures. And have fun.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> They must be cute. If you're home and don't mind the extra work, why not? I wouldn't like "bitey." But maybe like it was said, if you handle them a lot they'll get more accustomed.
> 
> I use to have pet rats and I liked them because they weren't bitey and they were calm and slow moving...just hung out on my shoulder when we watched tv. Then I got my kids each one rat.
> 
> ...


I had rabbits, guinea pigs, syrian hamsters, dwarf hamster. But I was younger and didn’t really have the time or pay attention to try and build a real relationship.

I’m looking forward to doing that with this little being. If I don’t succeed, I am ready just to enjoy his presence, as I do with my fishes. But, coming from a breeder, it should make all the difference in the tameness.

I’ve watched many, many videos and the level of care is minimal. Besides feeding and giving water, you spot clean 2-3 times a week and do one full clean-up once a month. Cleaning the cage is very stressful for the hamster (because they lose their landmark) so you want to avoid it as much as possible. The rest is just handling your baby.

I’m a little worried about Beckie, she is such a predator... If she can’t be controlled around the little one, I will make sure they are never in contact.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow...that's interesting how cleaning their cages can upset them so. Well, it sounds like you've learned a lot about these guys and have had lots of experience with all kinds of little rodent critters. Good luck.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I too, have wonderful memories of having hamsters when I was young. After the hamsters I got a guinea pig that I hid in my college dorm - animals not allowed. Everyone in the dorm kept the secret and I always had numerous visits to my room.

Sounds like you really know your hamsters - hope that you will find much joy in your new little one.

Pictures?? YES YES YES


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd love to see photos! Are hamsters social animals? Or are they okay to keep alone?

I had two pet rats in my 20s - Mickey and Skipper. They were so smart and social. Really underrated companions. Mickey went missing once for two days, and I finally coaxed him out by running a bath, putting a big bowl of popcorn on the bathroom floor, and settling in for a nice long soak. Sure enough, he poked his nose around the bathroom door and I shut it behind him as he made his way over to the popcorn.

Months later, I found a little nest in the back of the drawer under my oven. He'd made it from some lint and other miscellaneous things, including a cigarette butt! I never smoked, so that tells me he ventured out of my apartment! Still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hope you get two so it won't be lonely.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'd love to see photos! Are hamsters social animals? Or are they okay to keep alone?
> 
> I had two pet rats in my 20s - Mickey and Skipper. They were so smart and social. Really underrated companions. Mickey went missing once for two days, and I finally coaxed him out by running a bath, putting a big bowl of popcorn on the bathroom floor, and settling in for a nice long soak. Sure enough, he poked his nose around the bathroom door and I shut it behind him as he made his way over to the popcorn.
> 
> Months later, I found a little nest in the back of the drawer under my oven. He'd made it from some lint and other miscellaneous things, including a cigarette butt! I never smoked, so that tells me he ventured out of my apartment! Still makes me chuckle.


Hamster are solitary animals and they only regroup to feed and/or reproduce in the wild. In captivity, there is no challenge in finding food and reproduction shouldn’t be done randomly so they need to be kept alone.



Vita said:


> Hope you get two so it won't be lonely.


I thought about having two before doing my research but it’s not possible. Even if they get along for a while, chances are they will fight, for whatever reason, and one will end up dead and the other one injured.

With Syrians you can’t even try it, it’s a sure loss. With russian dwarfs, some people still try it but the risk of death is very real and it’s not something I would do. These little critters thrive when living alone as long as their habitat is appropriate. I will get a bin cage for my little one, and there will be at least 6-8 inches of bedding to burrow snd make tunnels.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yours will be one happy hamster! So wonderful to hear about all the research you've done.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi, I love hammies! I had them and all the other rodents growing up and they rank pretty high at the top. I had Syrians, never dwarfs. They definitely had to be kept singly! I always got them young so I could tame them, and I made sure to wake them up CAREFULLY if they were sleeping, or better, wait until they were already up and active. The males seem to be sweeter than the females, overall, although one of my favorites was a female named Mandy. 

The only thing I'd be concerned about is allergies--I can't have them for that reason, and I know you have allergies too. Is there any way you can spend time with one before you take the leap?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yours will be one happy hamster! So wonderful to hear about all the research you've done.


Thank you ! Doing research is half the fun (for me)!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Dechi said:


> ... I thought about having two before doing my research but it’s not possible. Even if they get along for a while, chances are they will fight, for whatever reason, and one will end up dead and the other one injured...


Oh! They're like Betta fish. I used to want a tank of several males, they're so beautiful, but they'll kill each other.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Dechi, I love hammies! I had them and all the other rodents growing up and they rank pretty high at the top. I had Syrians, never dwarfs. They definitely had to be kept singly! I always got them young so I could tame them, and I made sure to wake them up CAREFULLY if they were sleeping, or better, wait until they were already up and active. The males seem to be sweeter than the females, overall, although one of my favorites was a female named Mandy.
> 
> The only thing I'd be concerned about is allergies--I can't have them for that reason, and I know you have allergies too. Is there any way you can spend time with one before you take the leap?


Hmm, that would be difficult. They’re really small so I’m not expecting problems. I’ve had at least one dwarf and a few Syrians, many guinea pigs and a few rabbits and I was okay. Let’s hope I still am.

But, in the event I get to the breeder and start having problems, I would not take a baby even though I had a long road.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Vita said:


> Oh! They're like Betta fish. I used to want a tank of several males, they're so beautiful, but they'll kill each other.


Exactly ! I also have a Betta fish, and of course he lives alone. Well, not completely, he has a snail friend...


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sounds fun! I had 2 hamsters growing up. It was fun to watch them run around the house in their little plastic exercise balls. The only thing I couldn't stand was the sound of the exercise wheel at night....I had to try out quieter wheels.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Dogs4Life said:


> Sounds fun! I had 2 hamsters growing up. It was fun to watch them run around the house in their little plastic exercise balls. The only thing I couldn't stand was the sound of the exercise wheel at night....I had to try out quieter wheels.


Yeah, in the old days we thought hamster balls were so cool ! Today they are not recommended, as it is very stressful for the animal (not enough air, bumps into walls, can get kicked and stepped on).

They now have «*silent wheels*» and those metal wheels, or any wheel with bars, are not recommended either, because the hamster can catch his foot in between the bars and get injured. Now the best wheels are made of solid material, either a good quality plastic or wood. 

I’ve discovered hamster care has changed very much, and all for the better !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Can’t wait to see photos of your new baby. 

We had gerbils when my kids were little because they were less likely to bite.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Can’t wait to see photos of your new baby.
> 
> We had gerbils when my kids were little because they were less likely to bite.


Yes, I’ve read that. But they don’t appeal to me as much.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Dechi said:


> Yeah, in the old days we thought hamster balls were so cool ! Today they are not recommended, as it is very stressful for the animal (not enough air, bumps into walls, can get kicked and stepped on).
> 
> They now have «*silent wheels*» and those metal wheels, or any wheel with bars, are not recommended either, because the hamster can catch his foot in between the bars and get injured. Now the best wheels are made of solid material, either a good quality plastic or wood.
> 
> I’ve discovered hamster care has changed very much, and all for the better !


That's great to hear!

I don't know if I would ever get another hamster, but I've thought about adding a cockatiel to my family of pets.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Cockatiels are probably my favorite type of pet bird. But, they are DUSTY!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Cockatiels are probably my favorite type of pet bird. But, they are DUSTY!


Yes, that is one reason why I am thinking twice about getting another one. That, and I need to make sure the cage would not be anywhere near the room where I sleep! My cockatiels used to wake me up bright and early on the weekends! 

My family really loved our first one. He was super smart and learned how to talk, and would even alert us when someone was coming up the driveway. My second one was a little different and didn't live as long.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Dogs4Life said:


> That's great to hear!
> 
> I don't know if I would ever get another hamster, but I've thought about adding a cockatiel to my family of pets.


I love cockatiels but they are so dusty, they trigger my allergies and asthma so bad... I’ve had parrots in the past, the less dusty ones and I’ve loved them so much. I can’t have any now, too noisy, too much cleaning and work needed to give them adequate nutrition.

Start your thread if you get one !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The mama is huge, it will be a big litter. She is due to give birth today.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Awww, she is beautiful! So exciting


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my she is very definitely pregnant and cute.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I use to breed dumbo rats and know the importance of going to a great breeder. I commend you on that! 

Unfortunately there are breeders comparable to puppy mills. They breed rats on a large scale. And what can’t be sold as pets typically go to pet stores and as food for reptiles. The byb has no idea of genetics and will breed whatever looks pretty or unusual. I tended to do the research on the genetics and produce a healthy, genetic line of marked dumbo rats. 

I hope you get your baby soon! I would love to see pics! You should do a 6 week thread (lol) on here to show the baby till maturity with LOTS of pics. I think that would be awesome. Have great fun with it, and congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> I use to breed dumbo rats and know the importance of going to a great breeder. I commend you on that!
> 
> Unfortunately there are breeders comparable to puppy mills. They breed rats on a large scale. And what can’t be sold as pets typically go to pet stores and as food for reptiles. The byb has no idea of genetics and will breed whatever looks pretty or unusual. I tended to do the research on the genetics and produce a healthy, genetic line of marked dumbo rats.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha ! That’s a great idea but there will be lots of babies and I won’t know which one will be mine until I actually go get it, because I have first pick and will be choosing based on temperament.

I’ll keep posting pics in here for sure though !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I second the 6 week thread!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I second the 6 week thread!


Ok, lol ! Should I do it with all babies from birth, since I don’t know which one is mine, or with mine when he’s home ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Ok, lol ! Should I do it with all babies from birth, since I don’t know which one is mine, or with mine when he’s home ?


Both!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We have a cockatiel . When we first moved to our present home 20 years ago a PetSmart was just opening and we brought this guy home. Every morning he whistles and chips and when we uncover him he says good morning Jazzie, good morning Jazzie and whistles. He can whistle the tune to Mayberry, wolf whistle, and lets all sing like the birdie sings. I keep a net around the bottom edge of his cage to cut down on the seed throwing and yes they are dusty . We use to let him loose in the house but now he is confined, too many other animals plus he chewed on by blinds. He has lived a long time. I think if ever I were to have another bird it would be an African Grey. However I'm done. LOL


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mufar42 said:


> We have a cockatiel . When we first moved to our present home 20 years ago a PetSmart was just opening and we brought this guy home. Every morning he whistles and chips and when we uncover him he says good morning Jazzie, good morning Jazzie and whistles. He can whistle the tune to Mayberry, wolf whistle, and lets all sing like the birdie sings. I keep a net around the bottom edge of his cage to cut down on the seed throwing and yes they are dusty . We use to let him loose in the house but now he is confined, too many other animals plus he chewed on by blinds. He has lived a long time. I think if ever I were to have another bird it would be an African Grey. However I'm done. LOL


African greys are the king of dust ! Just from them being in a room, you get white powder on all your furniture. And they are soooooo sensitive and require a lot of care. Probably the most demanding bird, besides cockatoos. They’re beautiful animals though.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes they are a lot of work Birds) really any bird. My one neighbor got a african grey made two or 3 years ago as a baby and hand fed her. She is a real talker now and asks for scrambled eggs. LOL They spend a lot of time with her as both work from home. My other neighbor has a Mccaw and a cockatoo both loud and messy. No good thing I'm old so I will not ever be getting a bird. In fact this morning as I clean the cat litter boxers I ask myself Why? Well I do know why..I had one cat that I purchased, then my daughter brought home a one week old kitten she found the local rescue was of course "full"...always..then #3 kitty was at the humane society, my daughter (same) was having anxiety attacks and we thought said kitty would help. Now I have 3 that really I don't need but they are my responsibly so..My 17 year old chihuahua was also brought home from a neighbor that she babysat for. #2 daughter has depression and when our shih tzu died she was really down, we lasted about a year and I thought our chi was on his last legs so I let her get a boxer, that was 5 years ago. She also brought home a tortoise that was the size of a half dollar piece, he is now about 15 lbs. Then our cairn...well hubby who loves animals but usually someone else brought an 10 year old one home, his friend was dying and no one could take care of the dog. My hubby was so attached to this dog and she to him, after a year and half the dog died and he was deestated, I did what I always preach not to do...replaced her on a whim. Great little dog and she actually keeps my husband happy, so all in all not bad. Then of course along comes my Standard poo..I always wanted one, thought daughter and her boxer would soon be moving out on their own and said this is the time I should get one as I will have a walking partner that is big enough so I would feel safe walking. Well he was a problem at first and my legs suddenly weren't as good but he is doing better and I am working on me. I don't regret him for a second. So I have a house full. My 31 daughter said yesterday my friend from work wants to give me her boxer...I said NOoooo, I am done. And on top I think I am becoming allergic to the cats, overtime I go in the litter box room now I fill up, my eyes turn red. Hope this is just a passing thing or that someone moves and takes them with them. My plan was no more new animals after reaching 55, but they live on and must be cared for.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I love hamsters

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No news yet. We don’t know if she’s given birth or not.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hopefully soon! At what age
Will she let you take it? I let my ratites
Go between 4-5 weeks, and sometimes six. The sooner the better. It’ll bind to you quicker the younger it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Ok, lol ! Should I do it with all babies from birth, since I don’t know which one is mine, or with mine when he’s home ?




If you’re doing it from birth (which would be fun!) maybe you should do it fo 10!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

Aww, this is exciting! I had what I think was called a black bear hamster (Google tells me that's more a nickname than a type and he was a Syrian hamster) who lived for a decent number of years, got him when I was...oh man. I don't know. Elementary school? He was theoretically a family pet but quickly, quickly became mine. My mother's initial reaction after she and my dad agreed to it was, "We're getting a _rodent_." And yet when we met the hamsters and she held the friendly little fellow she was cooing over him and would've brought him home for herself if my sister and I had preferred a different one. I cleaned his cage, did his food and kept his water dispeser clean and full, etc. and felt very grown-up, went to all his vet appointments with a pencil and notebook and all (very, very patient vet would be very serious and listen to all my questions, great guy and vet). He was awesome.

We didn't know anything and probably were supporting someone horribly unethical and got him from a pet store (sorry! We'd never dream of it for a dog or cat, unless from an adoption center hosted at a pet store for a cat, but didn't know better about hamsters honestly). But he was really marvelous. Lived...I may be remembering wrong, since I was pretty young, but he lived maybe 4 years I think and was healthy though overweight. Kept dragging fluffy bedding into his plastic wheel and I'd make mazes with blocks for him, but they weren't much exercise frankly. He would sit in a shirt pocket or on my shoulder or just be cradled in my arms and hands all the time and was ridiculously friendly with anyone deemed suitable to handle his adorable, soft, delicate (compared to a dog, at least) little self. Fabulous pet.

I named him Raisin because he looked like one when I met him, though we joked he quickly graduate to a grape and then approached world's largest pumpkin (I know, I know, it was probably terrible for him and not at all funny). He had a fishtank (aquarium) with a heavy wiry top that opened on either side so that he couldn't get out and nobody could get in, but with the air flow and ease of access, with a solid plastic wheel, a thick layer of base bedding and a little fluffy material he loved, a plastic log I picked out for him that he actually really enjoyed and used even when he was big enough to be pressed against it on all sides as he went through, and his drip waterbottle thingy and a seed dish. Loved that hamster. He was my buddy. Even lived in my room for a while, though my dad liked him in the downstairs area because then if he was up later than anyone else, as often happened, he'd take Raisin out or just enjoy his company if he was happily on his wheel and watch football together while my dad worked from his laptop. 

So basically, yay! And even though in hindsight we were probably, er, pretty terrible (pet store, let him get pretty chubby, etc.) we loved ours dearly and took him for annual vet care and anytime we were worried as well (never turned out to be anything, he was quite healthy) and he died peacefully in his sleep to be found by my mom while I was at school one day, at a reasonable age (according to my google searches, even if it was more like 3 years, he met and possibly exceeded life expectancy) considering that I'm sure we weren't great rodent caretakers out of lack of real knowledge. I mean, I brought home library books and made a little notebook of hamster medical information and such, to everyone's amusement, but nothing like your careful work. He was a wonderful companion, fun to take care of but not nearly as physically taxing as even the least demanding dog or cat, and with all the knowledge and care you've got... well, if Raisin turned out that well and was so lovely with us uninformed dodos and a petstore start in life, your well-bred, carefully raised hamster with such a knowledgable and caring owner is going to be amazing. 

Would love to see a however many weeks thread =)


----------



## CharlieJack (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh, who is the cutie poodle in your photo? Bet most know, but I do not. Age, size?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Gemstorm said:


> Aww, this is exciting! I had what I think was called a black bear hamster (Google tells me that's more a nickname than a type and he was a Syrian hamster) who lived for a decent number of years, got him when I was...oh man. I don't know. Elementary school? He was theoretically a family pet but quickly, quickly became mine. My mother's initial reaction after she and my dad agreed to it was, "We're getting a _rodent_." And yet when we met the hamsters and she held the friendly little fellow she was cooing over him and would've brought him home for herself if my sister and I had preferred a different one. I cleaned his cage, did his food and kept his water dispeser clean and full, etc. and felt very grown-up, went to all his vet appointments with a pencil and notebook and all (very, very patient vet would be very serious and listen to all my questions, great guy and vet). He was awesome.
> 
> We didn't know anything and probably were supporting someone horribly unethical and got him from a pet store (sorry! We'd never dream of it for a dog or cat, unless from an adoption center hosted at a pet store for a cat, but didn't know better about hamsters honestly). But he was really marvelous. Lived...I may be remembering wrong, since I was pretty young, but he lived maybe 4 years I think and was healthy though overweight. Kept dragging fluffy bedding into his plastic wheel and I'd make mazes with blocks for him, but they weren't much exercise frankly. He would sit in a shirt pocket or on my shoulder or just be cradled in my arms and hands all the time and was ridiculously friendly with anyone deemed suitable to handle his adorable, soft, delicate (compared to a dog, at least) little self. Fabulous pet.
> 
> ...


If your Raisin lived that long, he had to be very well cared for. Their life expectancy is more like 2 years, and 3 years is very old. Also, aquariums are good habitats for them in today’s standards, as long as they are 40 gallons and up. So I’m sure he ws a happy little guy ! 

You sound like you were a very caring and dedicated young person.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

CharlieJack said:


> Oh, who is the cutie poodle in your photo? Bet most know, but I do not. Age, size?


This is Beckie, my 2 1/2 years old toy poodle (oversized). She is about 11 inches high and weighs 8 pounds. She seems to be wanting to change color so I don’t know if she’s black or not anymore. 

My avatar is my male toy poodle, Merlin. He is 5 1/2 years old, 11 inches high also and 6 pounds (also oversized since toys are supposed to be 10 inches and less). More delicate than Beckie.


----------

